# Coup de coeur / coup de pompe pictural



## barbarella (22 Décembre 2002)

Pierre Soulages un génie du monochrome


----------



## ApplePie (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Pierre Soulages un génie du monochrome   





*<hr /></blockquote>
je t'envoie ma facture de copyright !!


----------



## barbarella (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je t'envoie ma facture de copyright !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

N'as tu rien oublié ? 

 ©  Le copyright est généralement suivi du nom du titulaire du droit dauteur et de lindication de lannée de publication.

Dommage pour un avocat


----------



## ApplePie (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

N'as tu rien oublié ? 

 ©  Le copyright est généralement suivi du nom du titulaire du droit dauteur et de lindication de lannée de publication.

Dommage pour un avocat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
tout le monde sait içi que les "coups de coeur" sont siglés *ApplePie*. En droit, les témoins suffisent... il me semble !!


----------



## barbarella (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> 
tout le monde sait içi que les "coups de coeur" sont siglés *ApplePie*<hr /></blockquote>

Il y a des coups de pompes qui se perdent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 En droit, les témoins suffisent... il me semble !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 <hr /></blockquote>

Tu me permettra de douter de la qualité de tes témoins, une moitié d'écrivains psychopathes, une moitié de mélomanes fous, une moitié d'OXiens en manque de drivers, etc.

Laisse tomber, c'est perdu d'avance


----------



## ApplePie (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Tu me permettra de douter de la qualité de tes témoins, une moitié d'écrivains psychopathes, une moitié de mélomanes fous, une moitié d'OXiens en manque de drivers, etc.

Laisse tomber, c'est perdu d'avance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
au contraire, quand les macgusers vont lire dans quelle estime tu les tiens, il va y avoir une file d'attente pour les inscriptions de témoignage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









quand aux coups de pompes, j'attends que tu me présentes ton séant


----------



## barbarella (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 

quand aux coups de pompes, j'attends que tu me présentes ton séant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Ne sois pas si pompeux, tu peux dire siège, ça ne me choquera pas.


----------



## ApplePie (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Ne sois pas si pompeux, tu peux dire siège, ça ne me choquera pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
j'ai failli dire *croupe*, mais comme je ne suis pas sûr de ton genre...


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
au contraire, quand les macgusers vont lire dans quelle estime tu les tiens, il va y avoir une file d'attente pour les inscriptions de témoignage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est où pour les témoignages


----------



## ApplePie (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

C'est où pour les témoignages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
tiens, tu vois !!!
je passe chez toi avec un imprimé tout rédigé, tu n'as plus qu'à signer _(ou mettre une croix, c'est selon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)_


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tiens, tu vois !!!
je passe chez toi avec un imprimé tout rédigé, tu n'as plus qu'à signer (ou mettre une croix, c'est selon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) *<hr /></blockquote>

Je te fais une procuration. Tu peux déjà signé


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

j'aime paul klee ! _(mais ce n'est pas exclusif !!)_


----------



## barbarella (25 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* j'aime paul klee ! (mais ce n'est pas exclusif !!)







*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi aussi,


----------



## ApplePie (25 Décembre 2002)

... et aussi amadeo modigliani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_hommage_


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2002)

Pas trop connaisseur en la matière mais bon. depuis ma visite à Florence, je suis tombé sous le charme absolu de Sandro Filipepi plus connu sous le nom de...de...de..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
J'aime bien aussi Turner et Constable


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

Botticelli pour les intimes.


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2002)

Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel talent. Monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />Bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quel talent. Monsieur est *connaisseur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
ouais, mais fais gaffe à comment tu l'écris


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2002)

Comme ça se prononce


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

j'ai un faible pour *gericault* _(en particulier ses chevaux)_


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2002)

Un grand classique dont on ne se lassera jamais :


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* j'aime paul klee ! (mais ce n'est pas exclusif !!)







*<hr /></blockquote>


aussi

et
















et aussi l'auteur de _La Fleur de Barbe_ mais là Google est bien trop généreux pour que je choisisse


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)

michaux et dubuffet !???


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> * michaux et dubuffet !???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



parce que tu veux que je parle aussi de Pontormo, Bronzino, Il Parmigianno, Fra Angelico, Cimabue, El Greco, Il Caravaggio, Delacroix, Courbet, Fra Lippo Lippi , Mantegna, Rembrandt, Bosch, Titien, Il Rosso, Bacon, Degas, Manet, Rothko (omissions volontaires*)


et des Grandes Décorations des Nymphéas de Monet


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Décembre 2002)

Mondrian, de Staël ou Cagnacci le petit maître (et sa superbe Lucrèce du Musée des Beaux Arts de Lyon)...


----------

